# Fugetaboutit



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I Received my Fugetaboutit a couple of days ago and I'm an extremely happy camper. It's very comfortable, nicely rounded, clean with no sharp edges. I thought I found a happy medium with 3/4 inch frames, but this Fugetaboutit is just shy of one inch and fits my small hands extremely well. I like the band attachment, very easy to shift from TTF to OTT. Just loosen the screw, rotate the band 90 degrees, tighten and you're ready to go.

I got up early today and took a ride out to the end of a closed airstrip for a little longer range plinking.

Very happy with it. Thanks YSYEO!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice. I got one this week as well. It is a fantastic design, very comfortable and shoots very well.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome!! I'm glad you guys like them! I'd be interested to hear if you have any suggestions.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice my friend..yeah your going to love shooting with that shooter...Kudo's to YSYEO ~he makes some great shooter's I will say that

Both you guy's shoot it for a week tell us what you think then............May Your Ammo Fly Straight

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

First item that comes to mind, I wish it were a little longer so I could comfortably wear my wedding ring while,I shot it. Then again, I'm a bit on the tall side and even XL gloves do not fit my hands well. When I take my ring off, the thing melts into my hands.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

super SS, super place to ride and shoot... The advantage of Matt's attachment method is just that..universal and it's ambidextrous at that. I guess there simply is no way NOT to shoot it! Just grab hold and shoot. Nice invention, Matt! And a tie dye color aspect makes no two alike.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

YSYEO,

So far, I've shot this everyday since I got it last Wednesday. It just has a nice smooth feel in the hand. I'm not sure if you can call this an improvement, but about the only change that I would make would be a change to fit "my hand" better.

I'm the opposite of JT, I wear small gloves. I would like to have my pinky closer to the rest of my fingers. Not sure if you've received the same type of input from others. Possibly moving the pinky hole up some and re-contour the bottom accordingly. I'm still contemplating sticking this onto my router and opening up the hole a little


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Yea, I'm in the minority for sure for hand size.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion! Don't for get the mod pics!! I'm thinking about not messing with the pinky hole but instead moving the middle and ring fingers down a bit.


----------

